
AI Experts to Explore Turing Test Triathlon - KhalilK
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/artificial-intelligence/artificialintelligence-experts-to-explore-turing-test-triathlon
======
drdeca
The comments on the article point out an error in the article. Specifically,
the description of the loebner prize rules are apparently out of date or
inaccurate, possibly getting confused with a similar prize.

Just mentioning this in case one reads these comments and the article, but not
the comments on the article page.

A good article I think.

